# Need updated conditions on Vis & Current



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a buddy thinking of a night dive tonight, anybody know how thecurrent and visability are runningtoday.....We are getting conflicting reports so far...thanks...

Clint


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *no woryz (6/13/2009)*I have a buddy thinking of a night dive tonight, anybody know how thecurrent and visability are runningtoday.....We are getting conflicting reports so far...thanks...
> 
> Clint


Of course, you already read my report that I posted, but I would hold off on a night dive tonight. The current was horrible out there today. It was work to dive out there. It's supposed to be fun and today was not fun with that current.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't dive but we fished today and the current was rolling


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Jon, we went through this hard current on a few dives a month or so ago and its tough in the daytime, we didnt want to take unnecessary chances so we postponed...thanks for the regards....


----------

